# Tool to cut holes in rubber stopper



## chachi44089

Did some research on how to make holes in rubber stoppers.. Seems the idea is to SLICE a hole, not drill. I found out that labs use a "cork borer" to put holes in rubber stoppers as needed.. Here is the tool.
http://cgi.ebay.com/7-PIECE-CORK-RU...481?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ce81c1301


----------



## Runningwolf

I have a set of these. Imagine that, LOL! These will not work on silicone bungs.


----------



## chachi44089

No go on silicone eh?.. Must only work on the natural rubber ones.. Have you tried it on other rubbers??


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes. That was ok


----------



## chachi44089

Good to know..Have you tried a forstner bit on the silicone stoppers? A woodworking friend said those might work...


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy Cow do they come that tiny? At what point is it just worth the price of buying the right one, LOL. The issue here is you're thinking just like I do and thats why I own a set of the cork borers. Did you try the screwdriver trick? I have noit but I know thats what Rodo does and he gave me the idea.


----------



## Lurker

OK, I'll try the screwdriver trick and maybe finish it up with the dremel. Not at home right now so I'll get the SKU for you a little later. I'll try my forstners too but how do you put the bung into a vice without distorting it?


----------



## Runningwolf

Lurker said:


> OK, I'll try the screwdriver trick and maybe finish it up with the dremel. Not at home right now so I'll get the SKU for you a little later. I'll try my forstners too but how do you put the bung into a vice without distorting it?



Boy thats a good question. I wonder if its possibly to insert it in a very dry carboy neck and drill it?


----------



## roblloyd

I think what you guys found would work much better than a forstner bit. I really don't think they would work well at all - even worse than a regular drill bit. How about plastic bungs? Does anyone make those?


----------



## Runningwolf

That would be the silicone bungs and they may have better luck with the fostner bit on that. I have never used one before and don't know if they'll work. Wade uses them and would have a better idea.


----------



## chachi44089

Runningwolf said:


> Boy thats a good question. I wonder if its possibly to insert it in a very dry carboy neck and drill it?



I would drill a hole in a piece of wood just a bit smaller than the stopper, then cut it in half and stick it in a vise, clamping the stopper between the two half moon blocks and tighten. I know its a lot of engineering, but I am a big time DIY guy...


----------



## Wade E

Or you could just order them from me and save all the tolls on agony of defeat!  It took me awhile to figure it out but sorry, its an ancient Chinese secret until I stop selling them.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Or you could just order them from me and save all the tolls on agony of defeat!  It took me awhile to figure it out but sorry, its an ancient Chinese secret until I stop selling them.


----------



## almargita

Dan:

Where do you find all these neat pictures & graphics in responding to different situations & questions...... You seem to always find a great response, & quickly too........ 
AL


----------



## Runningwolf

Ancient Chinese secret library!


----------



## almargita

I might have known!!!!!!! 

al


----------



## roblloyd

Dan. That ws the best response =)


----------



## Randoneur

Can you freeze them before drilling?


----------



## Wade E

Putting them in the freezer doesnt work. Ive tried that!


----------



## KevininPa

I've drilled silicone bungs with success by taking the handle off of the
cork borer and inserting the tube end in a cordless drill. Use some anti-foam to lubricate the cutting edge and drill away. The bung does not give much resistance so you can just set it on top of your work bench.


----------



## Wade E

Still not the way I do it but that sounds doable and I might even try that myself to see if its easier, my way takes about 1 minute per both holes though but if a drill press can get it totally perfect every time then that would be even better. Well, there goes my business!


----------



## chachi44089

Dont worry Wade, I am not really into buying 25 dollars worth of tools just to ruin 10 bucks worth of stoppers if I can just order a couple good ones from you.. I have way too many tools I dont use as it is..


----------



## KevininPa

Sorry, you can delete my post if you'd like to.



Wade E said:


> Still not the way I do it but that sounds doable and I might even try that myself to see if its easier, my way takes about 1 minute per both holes though but if a drill press can get it totally perfect every time then that would be even better. Well, there goes my business!


----------



## Runningwolf

KevininPa said:


> I've drilled silicone bungs with success by taking the handle off of the
> cork borer and inserting the tube end in a cordless drill. Use some anti-foam to lubricate the cutting edge and drill away. The bung does not give much resistance so you can just set it on top of your work bench.



Its that dang lubrication thing again! I was trying it dry by hand.


----------



## Wade E

KevininPa said:


> Sorry, you can delete my post if you'd like to.



No, LOL, If you guys figure out a wat to do it then its great and Im all for ya's! I just wasn't and aint going to say how I do it.


----------



## chachi44089

Dish soap..



Runningwolf said:


> Its that dang lubrication thing again! I was trying it dry by hand.


----------



## Lurker

Runningwolf said:


> Its that dang lubrication thing again! I was trying it dry by hand.


My fingers are just healing up from the dremel, but I did get 4 bungs out of it. I like the 2 pcs of wood in a vice though. 
Dan if you use a carboy, it will probaly cost you a carboy and some body parts, don't do it.


----------

